# كلادينج توريد وتركيب واجهات المنيوم كلايدنج بالمنطقة الشرقيه 0558406999



## شركة عالم الانجاز (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شركة عالم الإنجاز لتوريد وتركيب الكلادينج تقدم لعملائها الكرام أجود وأفضل الخدمات فى مجال تكسية واجهات المباني الخارجية بأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الأساليب وأدق التصاميم الحديثة .

تعريف منتج الكلادينج:-
هو عبارة عن ألواح من الألمونيوم تستخدم لكساء واجهات المباني وتتميز بخفه وزنها وعزلها للحرارة ومقاومتها للحريق بالإضافة إلي مميزات أخرى مثل تعدد ألوانها ونقشاتها والتي تصل إلى خمسون لون ونقشه اضافه إلى طريقه تركيبها السهلة والسريعة والتي تتم عن طريق التعشيق بحيث لا تظهر فواصل بين تلك الألواح ويزيد من متانتها فهي لا تتمتع فقط برونق ديكوري بارز و إنما بتكلفتها غير باهظة بالإضافة إلى المتانة العالية وهي تناسب أنواع متعددة من عمليات الإنشاء الجديدة مثل البناء بالطوب و الهياكل ذات الإطارات و الهياكل المعدنية و المنازل المصنوعة مقدما والبيوت الجاهزة ، و تناسب أيضا إعمال الديكورللمباني القديمة و المباني الموفرة للطاقة و الصديقة للبيئة و مالها من الألوان المتعددة والمزيج المتناغم من الألوان .

وصف الألواح الألمونيوم المركبة المطلية بطيقة p v d f . 

طبقة الألمونيوم العليا مطلاه بالبولي فلوريد .
توجد مادة البولي ايثلين فيما بين طبقتين من الألمونيوم ويمكن تعديل السمك علي حسب الرغبة .
الطبقة الخلفية تم تصنيعها باضافة مواد مضادة لتأكل الطلاء .


مزايا الألواح الألمونيوم المركبة المطلية بطبقة p v d f .

مقاومة ممتازة للعوامل الجوية : وذلك لأن هذه الألواح يمكنها البقاء في افضل حالتها حتى عند الحر الشديد
مقاومة عالية للتقشير
مقاومة الصدمات : يستخدم الفيلم اللاصق ديبونت ودهانات عالمية مما يؤدي الى بقاء منتجنا في شكل جديد دائما حتى عند مهب الريح أو الرمال أو تغيير المناخ 

مواصفات الألواح الألمونيوم المركبة المطلية p v d f .

السماكة 
3mm , 4mm , 5mm

سمك طبقة الالمونيوم 
0.30mm,0.50mm,

العرض 
1220mm,1240mm,1250mm

الطلاء 
pvdf


الأماكن المستخدم بها الكلادينج .
واجهات الفنادق
واجهات العمائر 
محطات الوقود
واجهات المحلات
الفواصل والقواطع
الديكورات الداخلية
اكشاك الهاتف
الديكورات الخارجية
التصميم .
نمتلك أقوي مكاتب لتصميم جميع انواع الواجهات .
التصميم مجانا اذا تم الاتفاق عى العمل .
امكانية تعديل التصميم لأخر درجة من التعديلات .
التصميم يبهرك ويسوق لك عقارك .
العمالة و الفنيين .
حسن المعاملة مع العميل .
الدراية بكل أنواع الكلادينج 
حسن المظهر .
دقة في المواعيد .
الدقة والجودة في العمل هي الاساس .
إشراف هندسي .

الضمان .
جميع أنواع الكلادينج المستخدمة بها ضمان المصنع .
الضمان يصل الى 20 سنة مع المنتج .
جميع الالوان بين يديك مما يصل الى 33 لون .

والآن لا تترددو بالإتصال بنا فى أى وقت عبر وسائل الإتصال التالية .
شركة عالم الإنجاز .
الدمام حي ابن خلدون الشارع الثامن عشر .
ويسعدنا تلقي طلباتكم عبر الأرقام التاليه.
للاتصال :
M: 0558414999
M: 0558415999
M: 0558416999
M: 0558406999
tl: 8419999
tl: 8414999
fx: 8441999
كما يسعدنا تلقي طلباتكم عبر الموقع الرسمي للشركة :-
http://www.alamalengazgroup.com​


----------

